# bored thought i would take some pics



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

*more*


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

*...........*


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! Those are some really stunning severums!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> WOW! Those are some really stunning severums!


thanks i just lost a bigger green sev the other day, he was just a bit smaller then my goldy.


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice! A lot of different varieties!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad you were bored - I enjoyed that! Thanks


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful fish! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

They look awesome 
Thanks for posting


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice shots. All your fish are healthy and well fed.

Thanks for posting.

Oh what size is your tank?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, feel free to snap & post more pics next time you're bored. Love the Gold severums & giant clown loaches.

Anthony


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I didn't even notice until looking at the thread again this morning  that's one big gar up there! FAT!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

bigfry said:


> Nice shots. All your fish are healthy and well fed.
> 
> Thanks for posting.
> 
> Oh what size is your tank?


they are in a 150 scary i know im not too sure what im going to do when that shovelnose gets full grown . i took him off of my cousin who couldnt have it anymore.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) I dont think you should worry about that fish at all! Focus on your gar, that is one fish that i would be proud to have! Truly thick, truly healthy, and one truly amazing size! =) may I steal it from you? haha~


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah that gar is awesome, other than my clown loaches it is my fav.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

hand feed him prawns, a bit scary when he snaps keep thinking one of these times he is going to catch my fingers.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) That is TRULY amazing! I hardly hear anything about hand fed gars! Greatly appreciate it that you're sharing, he looks really really really good! =)


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

how old is that gar??


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow...those clown loaches are FAT!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

ben_mbu said:


> how old is that gar??


ive had him for about 2 years, when i first got him he was small enough to be in my 25g.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow...those clown loaches are FAT!


yeah too bad it takes forever to get that big, ive had them for around 6 years since they were small too.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

here he is with a prawn in his mouth....old pic


----------



## FCS (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice set up you have there. Thanks for sharing. Your spotted gar is very impressive, I have always wanted to keep one but cannot due to space constraints.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Love the gar! which my gar was still alive


----------

